# Windows 11 Pro Comes with Built in Load Balancing!!!!



## liquidmeth (May 28, 2022)

Was using windows 10 and a few 3rd party programs to load balance multiple Isp connections to my rig at home for the past year. That did work very well after getting it setup and downloading a program to help with the load balance of the multiple connections. Well it was not always the best but walk away after starting some data transfers and Windows 10 and the Load Balancer program would figure it out and be working about 75-95% of full network utilization over the multiple incoming and out going connections to the net.
     Now I Switched to Win11 last month and never got around to setting up anything on this new window install and said let's just see what happens when I just connect to 2 Incoming hardwired cable connections and a Wireless connection through Verizon's cellular internet network... leave em set to fully automatic default win11 DHCP ipv6/ipv4 and see how bad it is...well after spending the last few days downloading over 1.5 Terabytes of incoming data and 860GB of outgoing Data , it actually started within a few minutes on merging the 3 Ip connections and hasn't had any issues that I can see.....  Really not a single routing table configured or network TAP drivers setup , not a damn thing except saying go ahead win11 have at it....lol I was just sitting here using 2 of the connections tonight and just like 3 connections , the two just seemed to play well together and manage the multiple Ip addresses being fed to the win11 network stack and not any issues... I'm impressed Microsoft, load balance programs cans cost a lot of money not to mention a load balancing piece of hardware lol so its nice to see slapping in a bunch of network cards into a win 11 machine and letting it go to town seems like it may be effort less to get running...


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2022)

Curious.

Is it truly merging across the networks, or are specific applications/transfers just binding to one adapter?


----------



## phill (May 28, 2022)

I wonder if it actually sorts out the rubbish speeds I get at 10Gb.....


----------



## micropage7 (May 28, 2022)

wait, you run with wifi and ethernet
since it read from different type of connections maybe


----------



## phill (May 28, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> wait, you run with wifi and ethernet
> since it read from different type of connections maybe


Surely one or the other??....


----------



## Steevo (May 29, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Curious.
> 
> Is it truly merging across the networks, or are specific applications/transfers just binding to one adapter?



Also depends on the next hop hardware, most is setup to reject source routed packets so if a packet is sent from one address it almost always has to be returned to the same. As IPv4 becomes more congested I foresee a lot more CGNAT where it’s even harder to load balance without carrier side support.


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2022)

Steevo said:


> Also depends on the next hop hardware, most is setup to reject source routed packets so if a packet is sent from one address it almost always has to be returned to the same. As IPv4 becomes more congested I foresee a lot more CGNAT where it’s even harder to load balance without carrier side support.


CGNAT is the default here downunder now, i run IPv6 and stick with one of the few telcos still on direct v4

I mean, my router has an LTE backup connection at 20Mb/5Mb and my main connection is 50/20

If it wasnt a nightmare to reset and change it all, it'd be fun to run a second modem and go ham with a theoretical 70/25 - and all the gigabit people are laughing at me arent they


----------



## Steevo (May 29, 2022)

Mussels said:


> CGNAT is the default here downunder now, i run IPv6 and stick with one of the few telcos still on direct v4
> 
> I mean, my router has an LTE backup connection at 20Mb/5Mb and my main connection is 50/20
> 
> If it wasnt a nightmare to reset and change it all, it'd be fun to run a second modem and go ham with a theoretical 70/25 - and all the gigabit people are laughing at me arent they


Don't feel bad, I pay 80 a month for 25/5 with some blocked ports that they magically know nothing about when asked so one of my VPNs only works on cell tethering.


----------



## phill (May 29, 2022)

Mussels said:


> CGNAT is the default here downunder now, i run IPv6 and stick with one of the few telcos still on direct v4
> 
> I mean, my router has an LTE backup connection at 20Mb/5Mb and my main connection is 50/20
> 
> If it wasnt a nightmare to reset and change it all, it'd be fun to run a second modem and go ham with a theoretical 70/25 - and all the gigabit people are laughing at me arent they


I feel your pain I had a main connection similar to your backup connection..  

I was under the impression that you'd either be able to use one or the other, rather than the two connections together?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 29, 2022)

phill said:


> I feel your pain I had a main connection similar to your backup connection..
> 
> I was under the impression that you'd either be able to use one or the other, rather than the two connections together?


I rember 98SE having that functionality.


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2022)

phill said:


> I feel your pain I had a main connection similar to your backup connection..
> 
> I was under the impression that you'd either be able to use one or the other, rather than the two connections together?


By default i can only do that yes, but i've modded the router firmware to let me force the backup signal to be always on - then i can use fancy commands to have the wifi run off the LTE with the LAN ports off VDSL - i just never saw any purpose to it

I mean heck i still dont, even a 50/20 connection gets anything i want done in a reasonable time, i dont get the gigabit desire


----------



## phill (May 30, 2022)

Mussels said:


> By default i can only do that yes, but i've modded the router firmware to let me force the backup signal to be always on - then i can use fancy commands to have the wifi run off the LTE with the LAN ports off VDSL - i just never saw any purpose to it
> 
> I mean heck i still dont, even a 50/20 connection gets anything i want done in a reasonable time, i dont get the gigabit desire


I think that's the problem with mine since I haven't the access with my router, so I can't do anything that way..   I need to switch out my router....

The only reason I went with the '1Gb' connection was simply due to the price...  The 450/100 connection was £40 a month, then when I called they had the half price offer on all connections for life, so £40 again for the 950/200 package..  I don't need it, but its very nice to have    Steam games, downloads that can take the bandwidth (thank you TPU gods!!) just makes everything so much nicer     If it had stayed at £80, I'd have gone with the 450 package instead   Nearly 60MB/sec down is pretty decent I think


----------



## Mussels (May 31, 2022)

phill said:


> I think that's the problem with mine since I haven't the access with my router, so I can't do anything that way..   I need to switch out my router....
> 
> The only reason I went with the '1Gb' connection was simply due to the price...  The 450/100 connection was £40 a month, then when I called they had the half price offer on all connections for life, so £40 again for the 950/200 package..  I don't need it, but its very nice to have  Steam games, downloads that can take the bandwidth (thank you TPU gods!!) just makes everything so much nicer  If it had stayed at £80, I'd have gone with the 450 package instead  Nearly 60MB/sec down is pretty decent I think


The reason people invented this mod, is to force the inbuilt VOIP ports onto the LTE backup at all times, since its low bandwidth but benefits from a constant connection (default 60 second timeout before changing + any VOIP related delays = big issues for work related VOIP)

Telstra here downunder use Technicolor routers with great hardware, and CRIPPLE THE SHIT OUT OF THEM in firmware

people got smart and found ways to forcibly hack them (by pretending to be their always on update server) and unlock not just the stock functions, but add more in that never existed (like binding the LTE backup to a specific LAN port or wifi SSID, or the VOIP ports)

Eventually it reached the point of custom firmwares needing a whole let less Telnet commands

So yeah i buy $20 second hand routers users hate, unlock them and get high end AC1200 routers with LTE backup as long as the original owner stays with that ISP (minimum 2 year contracts says free internet for me, weee. 50GB a month before it slows from 25/5 to 10/1 - with a UPS, i have solid free backup internet)


The tangent from the thread, is that i can have the VDSL to LAN1, the LTE to LAN2 or wifi and then load balance them. If i can be bothered.


----------



## MarsM4N (May 31, 2022)

liquidmeth said:


> ...well after spending the last few days downloading over* 1.5 Terabytes* of incoming data and *860GB* of outgoing Data...



Dang, are you running a business or a torrent pr0n server farm, lol.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2022)

Just tried confirming this here:

It works
(wifi is 25/5 LTE, wired is 50/20 VDSL. single anime torrent)





The catch is: it only works in programs that can run multi threaded connections, speedtests and web browsers dont work, torrent clients do.

felt like every time i closed and opened my browser it'd change which adaptor it was using, which meant it got stuck on the slow one often enough


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2022)

I got myself another 4G router with an active sim card and tested this again today

100% works with no user intervention, although i'm not sure it would benefit most home users - web browsers for example latch onto one connection until you close and repopen it, and speedtests dont speed up.

Using linux torrents, it hardly maxed out any of the connections (50, 25, 25) but it definitely spread the load


----------

